
What Old Software Do You Still Use? - nreece
http://www.osnews.com/story/21703/What_Old_Software_Do_You_Still_Use_
======
saturdayplace
Photoshop 7, though there are some things I miss from newer versions.

------
vermontdevil
Microsoft Office ;)

